# Removing airport and Bluetooth capabilities iMac 2008



## Bassdrumkiller (Mar 8, 2016)

i have a 2008 iMac I would like to remove the airport capability and Bluetooth capability from, I have enclosed pictures of what I believe to be both of these in a disabled state, I am under the assumption that I have detached the antenas from both chips. My problem is that when I start the computer now it doesn't fully boot up. The fan comes on and an alarm sounds. My questions are, have I removed the antenas? And is it possible for the computer to run without both, I am trying to use my computer to produce music and I am dealing with a hacker that is delaying the process, he is in my apt building and undoing the cable from my modem does nothing to solve the problem. I am needing to run this computer without both chips to ensure that he can't access my computer and cause me unnecessary delays.....have I done this correctly? Can I run my computer? thanks 
http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=66786&stc=1&d=1457399013


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Can you not simply turn your wifi and bluetooth off?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Your Mac should be able to run without Bluetooth or airport, but as wonderings wondered about, why would turning off Bluetooth and wifi not be sufficient? 

I'm left head scratching over why you would feel the need to open up the iMac to disconnect the antennas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Crapatalk


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

wonderings said:


> Can you not simply turn your wifi and bluetooth off?


I am interested in the nature of the problem that simply switching Bluetooth/WiFi off wouldn't solve......???


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

rgray said:


> I am interested in the nature of the problem that simply switching Bluetooth/WiFi off wouldn't solve......???


... and running an ethernet cable from his cable modem to still have internet access.

Strange first (and only) post.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

rgray said:


> I am interested in the nature of the problem that simply switching Bluetooth/WiFi off wouldn't solve......???


Or, based on the OP, that a Tin Foil Hat wouldn't.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Another <sigh>one post wonder strikes again </sigh>..... XX)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> ... and running an ethernet cable from his cable modem to still have internet access.
> 
> Strange first (and only) post.


A good solution provided that you have an ethernet port. My new MBP does not.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

USB to ethernet adapters exist!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

SINC said:


> A good solution provided that you have an ethernet port. My new MBP does not.


His 2008 iMac does though.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

SINC said:


> A good solution provided that you have an ethernet port. My new MBP does not.


There is a thunderbolt to ethernet adapter. I purchased one for my rMBP incase I needed it. Never have used it.


----------

